# Whats your 270WSM loads?



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I'v got the gun ordered up today and the bell & carlson stock and timney trigger ordered. Just waiting for all of it to get here so I can start having it put together. (i'm excited!)

I'v thought about this subject for some time now and have a general idea of where I will start. However I feel like i'm going to have a hard time locking down 1 load. That will depend on what the gun shoots best though

I like Noslers and will defiantly put some 130 and 140gr Accubonds through the barrel. All my uncles switched to the 150gr long range and love them.

I know a guy who builds long range guns who swears by the 129gr barnes LRX (long range) which you don't think of a 129gr as a LR bullet, I think speed and hydrostatic shock plays into this bullet.

***NOW, POWDERS***
I have a lot of experience with IMR4350 and IMR4831 and H380.
my uncles use those as well but, also RL22 and their new favorite RL17.

What king of success have you guys had with the 270WSM regarding bullet/powder combo's

define your success in terms of: grouping / killing / Speeds / long range

I plan on this gun being an 800 yard gun and with the right combo choice, even a 1000 yard gun..


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

What rifle did you end up going with? I had a Tikka T3 in 270 WSM for a couple years - I really enjoyed the cartridge, but switched things around and went with a 6.5....

Anyways, I found good results with RL-22 and Fed 215 primers. My rifle shot 130 TTSX, 130 SST and 140 Accubonds with very good results. RL-22 shot so well across the board, I never bothered to try another powder. I've heard good things about H4350 as well. 

I only hunted with the 140 Accubonds and they worked well (although both shots were only about 100 yards, so I have no input on long range killing power- it knocked the snot out of 2 black bears in no hurry). I did take that load out to 600 yards on steel and it seemed to put the bullets pretty dang close to where I wanted them to be. Not too shabby for a sporter barreled T3. 

Anyways, I think you'll enjoy the 270 WSM!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Also, here is a thread regarding some loads for the 270 WSM:

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/74-reloading-recipes/79706-270-wsm-recipes.html


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I bought (put half money down until order comes in) A Remington 700 SPS stainless. basically i'll take the barrel off and put in on a more custom stock base.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a Savage 270wsm and my best load has been 140 Accubonds pushed by 72.5 gr of Magpro and WLRM primers. Very accurate in my gun if I do my part.

Mark


----------



## elkhunterUT (Jan 21, 2008)

My .270WSM really likes 150 grain Hornady SSTs and 150 grain Nosler Ballistic Tip bullets with 58 grains of H4831SC powder using the Federal 215 primer. I have also been experimenting with the 150 grain Hornady Interbond for elk, but they are not grouping as well as the SST or BT bullet, though they are still sub-MOA.

I have killed several antelope with the 150 grain SST at both longer range and close range with good results. I shot my first antelope with this gun at 450 yards and another at under 100 yards. I have also killed a 5x5 elk with the 150 grain Interbond at close range (about 75 yards) - complete pass through and bull dropped in his tracks.

Getting about 2800 FPS with the 150 grain bullet and 58 grains of H4831SC powder.


----------



## blownsmok97 (Nov 8, 2009)

I no longer have my 270WSM and regret selling it to my father in law. Loads were worked up with H4350 using both 140 accubonds and 150 sst's. It's an m70 Winchester and it liked the sst's better. Can't remember the powder weight but it was shooting right about 3100fps with excellent accuracy. I only killed one cow elk with it before selling the gun but bullet performance was good.


----------

